# Mot de passe me.com et id apple



## Powerdom (24 Mai 2022)

Bonjour,,
J'utilise depuis longtemps une adresse mac.com ou me.com
Je m'aperçois ce matin en souhaitant ajouter cette adresse sur mon imac, (thunderbird) que si j'accède bien à mon adresse me.com sur mon ipad et sur mon espace icloud, le mot de passe du mail est différent de celui de mon identifiant apple. J'ai cherché dans mon trousseau sur le mac sans résultat. Mais où se trouve ce mot de passe ? Et comment le retrouver ou le changer ?
merci


----------

